# Steam Whistle Plans



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone point me at plans for a steam whistle suitable for mounting on top of a vertical boiler - this is for a steam boat at scale 1:12. The whistle will connect direct to a 1/4 x 40 fitting on top of the boiler and be activated by a string pull. It will be very visible so needs to look the part. 

I would like to build this myself as a project to continue to develop my very nascent lathe/mill skills. But also interested in a commercial source. 

Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner make a nice little brass whistle which comes in a kit for their locos. I believe it is 2-3" tall, so it might look very nice on your launch.










Here's the spec, from 
http://www.gardenrailways.co.uk/regner-whistle-kit-20209.html
(I have purchased several locos and parts from Graham at this site.)

_A very popular product not just for Regner engines so we have provided the thread sizes etc. Whistle length including thread (M5x0.5) 69mm Dia: 10mm. 210mm of 3mm copper pipe. 2 solder nipples. 2 compression olives. Connecting sleeve, M5 x 0.75. Reducing connector, outer M6 x 0.75, inner M5 x 0.5. Whistle valve, thread M5 x 0.5, and copper washers. _


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is one that I made for a Topaze Boat


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam in the Garden magazine website (steamup.com)

The published a series of articles on building from scratch the original Larry Bangam Resonator Whistle. Can't tell you the exact issue as my collection is in storage. I'm sure someone can fill in here.

If you subscribe to SitG via their web site you will have access to all of the back issues and can find the artiles.


Sources:

Paul Bailey <[email protected]>
Offers resonator whistles to fit specific locomotive or a basic one that will fit most any loco. for specific locomotive (some but not all from; Accucraft, Aster and Roundhouse)

DJB MODEL ENGINEERING LTD
"Eleanor House", Sibthorpe Hill, Tuxford, Nr Newark, Notts NG22 0PJ U.K.
Phone: 01777 871047
E-mail: [email protected]


Bob Weltyk; Bob in Mich (here on MLS)
[email protected]
Bob used to make great resonator whistles and offered to fit them.
I do not know if Bob still makes whistles, But I'm sure he'll let us know. 

I have about 6-8 whistles installed some from Bob and Paul. All are tremendous if you're into giving a locomotive real voice or content with silence. And a few whistles with great plans to install them.

I think others have come to offer whistles but I don't know who.

Years back there was general fascination today some irritations and complaints about noise probably due to proliferation - and they can be loud. I like Whistles.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> Steam in the Garden magazine website (steamup.com)
> 
> The published a series of articles on building from scratch the original Larry Bangam Resonator Whistle. Can't tell you the exact issue as my collection is in storage. I'm sure someone can fill in here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input - I have the Weltyk whistle installed on an Aster berkshire - it sounds great but isn't designed to be on display. 

I bought a good looking whistle from a chinese vendor - microcosm-engine. It looks good but the sound is high pitched shriek. (Incidentally, it arrived 3 days after I ordered it and P&P was free - how do they do it?)

Ministeam offer a whistle that looks the part, so I will try that and look for another project to improve my mill/lathe 'skills'. 


Robert


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

zephyra said:


> Thanks for the input - I have the Weltyk whistle installed on an Aster berkshire - it sounds great but isn't designed to be on display.
> 
> 
> Robert


Think I missed something, "On display"? Could you explain please.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Think I missed something, "On display"? Could you explain please.


The original post says:



> It will be very visible so needs to look the part.


I leave you to draw your own conclusion.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Chris, When I made the Aster Berkshire Whistle,I made it for the Sound and I found a place to hide it as to be heard and not seen. Here ie the Weltyks Whistle for the Berkshire exposed


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> The original post says:
> I leave you to draw your own conclusion.


Gee grandma,
The resonator should be on the left


----------



## AuSteam (Jul 26, 2019)

Bob in Mich said:


> Chris, When I made the Aster Berkshire Whistle,I made it for the Sound and I found a place to hide it as to be heard and not seen. Here ie the Weltyks Whistle for the Berkshire exposed
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPpRVD7gaH8


Are you still making the whistles, Bob ?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The latest issue of Steam in the Garden has an article by Larry about the design and building of a whistle that sits under the running board and looks an air tank. I haven't read the whole article yet.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> Think I missed something, "On display"? Could you explain please.


This is for a steam powered boat with a vertical boiler. The Whistle sits on top of the boiler screwed into a 1/4 inch 40 fitting. It is on full view.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> The original post says:
> 
> 
> I leave you to draw your own conclusion.


Pete;
I forgot to mention the resonator would go on the left of the valve so the pipes face each other.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Regner make a nice little brass whistle which comes in a kit for their locos. I believe it is 2-3" tall, so it might look very nice on your launch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compared to a Bangam Resonator whistle has fewer part and less work to install. Bob and David Bailey offer a whistle for specific locos. Dave has photos of these installed in the particular loco.

Yes, I bought one of Regners' through Jason. I only wanted the valve to try but he only has the kit and it was a mostest price. Add a project awaiting.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to make your own, I have drawings of all the parts from Larry. I also have permission from him to make the parts CNC production but the volume of people looking to buy whistle parts to make their own will never cost out. 



Paul at DJB has made me a few custom ones over the years, if you have a large stack you can fit one and hide the tank in the stack. Ive also had rood mount ones made up for locos like a Class A Climax. Anything custom is different as the tank size changes for the tone desired. 



You might want to check with Bob if he has any parts left.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> If you want to make your own, I have drawings of all the parts from Larry. I also have permission from him to make the parts CNC production but the volume of people looking to buy whistle parts to make their own will never cost out.
> 
> Paul Bailey at DJB has made me a few custom ones over the years, if you have a large stack you can fit one and hide the tank in the stack. I've also had rood mount ones made up for locos like a Class A Climax. Anything custom is different as the tank size changes for the tone desired.
> 
> You might want to check with Bob if he has any parts left.


Paul Bailey supplies any brackets needed for installation of his whistles. He also supplies the Banjo fitting and anything needing modifying to install it. For example he sometimes puts the Banjo on the fill pipe and supplies a shortened Goodall Valve to allow the roof on that loco to still lay flat with enough room to that the roof does touch the Fill Stack Goodall Valve. Anyway he finds will and way. I've not installed one of Paul's whistle mine arrived installed.  

I've bought a few loco's from the UK to route them to Paul Bailey for a whistle and had a prototype vehicle for a whistle for that model loco. Then to Berry Hill for lining by Matt Action. They both do great work and great to work with.

Both add to wait time over and above the new loco wait like the Roundhouse Darjeeling 'D' Class Garratt. But boy it's worth every minute for the result. The Roundhouse Garratt was particularly difficult to line because only 2 were built and there are only 2 poor photos of it and 1 painted image. Matt was able to find a 3rd better photo. The Darjeeling Railroad found the Garratt didn't have enough power and returned to their Darjeeling 'B' Class Saddle Tank Loco selling off the Garratts. Both of the 2 Garratt scrapped.
.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

zephyra said:


> Can anyone point me at plans for a steam whistle suitable for mounting on top of a vertical boiler - this is for a steam boat at scale 1:12. The whistle will connect direct to a 1/4 x 40 fitting on top of the boiler and be activated by a string pull. It will be very visible so needs to look the part.
> 
> I would like to build this myself as a project to continue to develop my very nascent lathe/mill skills. But also interested in a commercial source.
> 
> Robert



Robert;
If you'd like to see lots, lots of photos of Paul Bailey's whistles instalions in a very wide variety of locos and the mounting hardware as well as photos of how the are installed checkout his Facebook site. I think you enjoy the site.

DJB Model Engineering Ltd
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=958662417503016&ref=br_rs

If I copied the address incorrectly just search on; "DJB Model Engineering Ltd"

Best of luck.


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris:

For those with access to even a small lathe making a new shorter Goodall valve to add a banjo fitting is a straightforward turning exercise, described in detail here in a sticky thread I posted back in 2008:

http://www.santacruzlumberco.com/MLS_PDFs/MakingBanjoFitting.pdf

I encourage folks to have a go at making your own banjo fittings as well as related Goodall valves and plugs...having the ability to make your own fittings will prove very helpful in the future for customizing installations.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Short video of the mini-steam whistle in action (or not). Made with Tik-Tok - the cult video app for teenagers....... I tried adjusting the gap between the steam outlet and the body but couldn't get anything other than the rush of escaping steam.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Z;

Youtube says we have to sign in -- PROVIDING that you granted us access. Probably need to change some settings.

Just FYI, David Meashey


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Z;
> 
> Youtube says we have to sign in -- PROVIDING that you granted us access. Probably need to change some settings.
> 
> Just FYI, David Meashey


Fixed - I didn't realise that youtube now has a bunch of questions you need to answer before it will publish. eg "Is this video suitable for kids?' - I answered in the affirmative


----------

